# Sasuke vs Yoda



## biar (Jul 7, 2009)

Current Sasuke with Mangekyo and Manda (revived) allowed vs Yoda.

Yoda's strength
-Sasuke would avoid sword fight as Yoda's lightsaber can cut through almost anything
-His force (that's capable of lifting a X wing) can probably toss Manda aside for a while

Sasuke's strength
-Sasuke will use Raiton / Kirin (which seem to be stronger than Darth Sidious' lightning) against Yoda
-Amateratsu which is as deadly as a light saber which can literally melt anything

Pretty hard to pick the winner for me, how bout you


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

Is this EU Yoda? Or is it film Yoda?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 7, 2009)

biar said:


> -Amateratsu which is as deadly as a light saber which can literally melt anything


Where did you get this from?


----------



## biar (Jul 7, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Is this EU Yoda? Or is it film Yoda?



Film Yoda in the prequel series.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kick his ass, he surely will.


----------



## biar (Jul 7, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kick his ass, he surely will.



explain? lol


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 7, 2009)

Yoda waves his hand, Sasuke flies a thousand miles away. Good game, try again?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 7, 2009)

WTF is stopping Yoda from making Sasuke believe that he is a chicken?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 7, 2009)

Speedblitz will Yoda


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 7, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Speedblitz Yofa will


Fixed for ya


----------



## biar (Jul 7, 2009)

can someone give me some explanations? It doesn't seem that Yoda's force push is any stronger than Zaku's wind canon.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2009)

Emo child are you, rip your organs apart with my lightsaber, I shall.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 7, 2009)

biar said:


> can someone give me some explanations? I don't seem Yoda's force push any stronger than Zaku's wind canon.



Yoda TK'd around Trade Federation landing ships in the original Clone Wars cartoon.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 7, 2009)

the cartoon is canon, and dont even get me started on how much rape EU Yoda would be.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm fairly certain I've read EU Yoda can soul fuck people somewhere.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2009)

Sasuke, corrupted and stupid are you, Kick your ass, I most certainly will.

Anyone who says Sasuke needs to go see the movies again. Yoda was stronger then and he did draw with Sidious. He's the strongest Jedi around at that point. He has taught Obi-wan how to communicate with Luke in the later movies(See end of episode III).


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2009)

Like a grape, Sasuke's head crshed will be


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yoda uses the force to make Sasuke believe that he is a fetus. GG


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Your ass, i will kick.
*lightsaber goes up Sasuke's ass*


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 7, 2009)

Testrun said:


> WTF is stopping Yoda from making Sasuke believe that he is a chicken?


Probably nothing.  Madara has been playing Jedi mind tricks with Sasuke for the longest.
Madara: You want to destroy Konoha
Sasuke: I want to destroy Konoha


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 7, 2009)

Hmm, dead in a minutes times you shall be.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 7, 2009)

Look at the little friend....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lig40TzCZJQ[/YOUTUBE]

He will slice Sasuke up


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 7, 2009)

jump in that grain thresher, you want to
I want to jump in that grain thresher.
bye sasuke.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 7, 2009)

Saber throw...dead Sasuke. Or he waves his hand and he gets knocked out like a punk senate guard.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 7, 2009)

lol at everyone talking smack Yoda-style.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 7, 2009)

Yoda force chokes Sasuke.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Yoda force chokes Sasuke.



This is'nt Sasuke vs Sidious.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 7, 2009)

Bloodlusted little green ball, baby! :ho


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 7, 2009)

Yoda forcibly inserts his lightsaber into a specific orifice located on Sasuke's body.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 7, 2009)

Is anybody gonna plead Sasuke's case, cause otherwise this is gonna get really boring really fast.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 7, 2009)

Sasuke uses Tsukuyomi to torture Yoda. At his age, the shock may very well kill him.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Yoda stomps, he will


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 7, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Sasuke uses Tsukuyomi to torture Yoda. At his age, the shock may very well kill him.


The force is too strong for genjutsu to work on him.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 7, 2009)

nWo said:


> Is anybody gonna plead Sasuke's case, cause otherwise this is gonna get really boring really fast.


What is there to argue. This is a rape thread. It's obvious Sasuke stands no chance. He rarely ever stands a chance in a thread here.

Oh yeah Yoda rapes.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 7, 2009)

Well hell!  If that's the case we may as well lock this one up and call it a day.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 7, 2009)

yoda does this


----------



## Seyta (Jul 7, 2009)

15 votes Yoda and 0 votes Sasuke...
Seems quite appropriate...


----------



## Sasori (Jul 7, 2009)

nWo said:


> Well hell!  If that's the case we may as well lock this one up and call it a day.


Wait.

...

Ok now lock it.


----------



## Bourdain (Jul 7, 2009)

Wherever you go on the internet, an inevitable gaggle of dank internet denizens show up and imitate Yoda's annoying speech pattern if his name is mentioned.

So sad.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 8, 2009)

People'll do that in the real world too. Yoda's the bomb.


----------



## Bourdain (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah they're equally as pathetic.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 8, 2009)

But taking your time to post in an internet forum dedicated to matching fictional characters against other fictional characters in a fight and comment on this fact, that's not pathetic at all. 

It is, in fact, obviously the coolest thing you can possibly do. Totally.


----------



## Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

Bourdain said:


> Yeah they're equally as pathetic.



you sound familiar...


----------



## Bourdain (Jul 8, 2009)

There's a difference between posting on an internet forum and posting on an internet forum imitating Yoda.

Yes I hold the high ground in this case.


----------



## CelUchiha (Jul 8, 2009)

YOda!!!
yoda!!
yoda!!
XD


----------



## Sol Bro (Jul 8, 2009)

Lose Sasuke will.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 8, 2009)

Well this is a pretty epic matchup.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 8, 2009)

Isn't Yoda like have FTL reflexes?


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 8, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Doesn't Yoda have FTL reflexes?



Yeah and Precog.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jul 8, 2009)

Emo you have become, death you shall see


----------



## ipakmann (Jul 8, 2009)

Bourdain said:


> Wherever you go on the internet, an inevitable gaggle of dank internet denizens show up and imitate Yoda's annoying speech pattern if his name is mentioned.
> 
> So sad.


what they are doing for the second half of 2009


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 8, 2009)

Sasuke gets sliced into pieces. Horrid match-up.


----------



## biar (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm surprised at no one voting for Sasuke, if Yoda managed to struggle against Darth Sidious' lightning how can he stand against Kirin?


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 8, 2009)

biar said:


> I'm surprised at no one voting for Sasuke, if Yoda managed to struggle against Darth Sidious' lightning how can he stand against Kirin?



 


hahahahahahha

ahahahahaha

ahhahah


His lightning can destroy entire fleets.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2009)

Sidious would do far more horrible things than Yoda...



> hahahahahahha
> 
> ahahahahaha
> 
> ...



In the movies? He never did this.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 8, 2009)

The fact that Yoda won't stand around and let Sauce prep Kirin? Or the fact that Sauce can't create the storm clouds he needs to prep it in the first place?


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 8, 2009)

Besides withstanding lightning on another level, Precog and FTL reflexes win the day.


----------



## Lord Raizen (Jul 8, 2009)

Yoda takes this with ease.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 8, 2009)

Sasuke - 0
Yoda - 30


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 8, 2009)

Testrun said:


> WTF is stopping Yoda from making Sasuke believe that he is a chicken?



 win

10char


----------



## the box (Jul 9, 2009)

hatred you lack? it is not cock slap you with my green glow stick i will.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 9, 2009)

Sasuke has 1 vote :amazed


----------



## Bill G (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope that's a pity vote for Sasuke 

Anyone who thinks Sasuke has even the slightest chance here needs his head examined


----------



## Ulti (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay, I admit it. I voted for Sasuke, I shall be off to get my head checked.

Lawl, sarcasm FTW!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

Goodluck with your skull-ectomy cirgury.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Goodluck with your skull-ectomy cirgury.



I will 

Seriously though. Movie Yoda would still sodomize the sauce, even in the movies he still has supersonic reflexes or am I wrong?.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 9, 2009)

Rape this thread is. Neg rep you shall have. Murderstomp Yoda will.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 9, 2009)

, not me


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 9, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> , not me



I'm not neg repping you, just the OP. Next time, be more careful.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 9, 2009)

Grateful, I shall be :ho

The ways of the force, Sasuke has learned. The hard way


----------



## Takuza (Jul 9, 2009)

As much as I want to, I can't come up with some reason for Sasuke winning. This is just a rape. I'll vote for Sasuke anyway though.


----------



## biar (Oct 22, 2010)

Takuza said:


> As much as I want to, I can't come up with some reason for Sasuke winning. This is just a rape. *I'll vote for Sasuke anyway though.*



Good choice!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 22, 2010)

biar said:


> Good choice!



 why did you necro your own thread


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2010)

Many negs for necroing you shall recieve.


----------



## Bart (Oct 22, 2010)

*Sasuke:* _Fight me, old man._
[Yoda gives a small wave of his hand] 
*Yoda:* _You don't want to fight me._ 
*Sasuke:* _I don't want to fight you. _
*Yoda:* _You want to go home and rethink your life._ 
*Sasuke:* _I want to go home and rethink my life. _


----------



## The777Man (Oct 22, 2010)

"Much to learn you still have." Those are the last words Sasuke hears before getting impaled through the throat with a lightsaber.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 22, 2010)

Yoda rapes and a neg for the necro


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 22, 2010)

Necroing this shitty rape thread? 
Sasuke still loses.


----------



## Es (Oct 22, 2010)

biar said:


> Good choice!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 22, 2010)

Yoda drops a starship on Sasuke

/thread


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 22, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Sasuke:* _Fight me, old man._
> [Yoda gives a small wave of his hand]
> *Yoda:* _To fight me, you don't want._
> *Sasuke:* _To fight you, I don't want. _
> ...



Fixed 
___________________________________


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 22, 2010)

Sasuke gets raped bad.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 22, 2010)

biar said:


> Raiton / Kirin (which seem to be stronger than Darth Sidious' lightning) against Yoda
> -Amateratsu which is as deadly as a light saber which can literally melt anything.







 I really had to point this out.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 22, 2010)

Negged the OP for necroing this faggotry.


----------



## very bored (Oct 22, 2010)

Is there any jedi that Sasuke could beat?  Don't include those 12 year olds (younglings?) that have barely learned anything.


----------



## Bart (Oct 23, 2010)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Fixed
> ___________________________________



Oh awesome edit lol


----------



## hammer (Oct 23, 2010)

many negs you shall obtain necro you shall not


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 23, 2010)

All powerful these eyes are you think, Master Yoda rape your ass will.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 23, 2010)

biar said:


> Good choice!



How is that you still have green rep after this thread?

By the ways, werent you among the guys in the other thread who claimed that Yata Mirror could block universe busting attacks and that Galactus could be sealed by totsuka sword if hit by it?


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 23, 2010)

very bored said:


> Is there any jedi that Sasuke could beat?  Don't include those 12 year olds (younglings?) that have barely learned anything.



Im pretty sure the youngling that was killed in front of senator organa that took out a few clones would win almost any fight 1-1 against any Narutoverse character.

This youngling had background which included having Godly with capital G precog.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 23, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> Im pretty sure the youngling that was killed in front of senator organa that took out a few clones would win almost any fight 1-1 against any Narutoverse character.
> 
> This youngling had background which included having Godly with capital G precog.



lol yeah that guy would rape Sasuke 300 times and Sasuke wouldn't even realize it till his head was on the ground


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 23, 2010)

I just find it funny that 7 people voted for sauce, but of course some of those were mercy votes anyway lol.


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 23, 2010)

biar said:


> Good choice!



Two things:

1. Why did you necro this thread?

2. How is that a good choice?  Did you even read Takuza's post?  He voted for Sasuke for no reason.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn guys I forgot something, Yoda cant win, Sasuke wins......

Remember that when fighting Narutoverse characters other fictions characters have to lower their power to the level of the Naruto character, oh and they cant use their powers or any nosense like reality warping, the force etc. because this is a "cheap" way to win, so they have to lower their battle standards to standards Narutoverse can win, otherwise Naruto will come and call the other character "pussy" and the Naruto character will win automatically


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 23, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> Damn guys I forgot something, Yoda cant win, Sasuke wins......
> 
> Remember that when fighting Narutoverse characters other fictions characters have to lower their power to the level of the Naruto character, oh and they cant use their powers or any nosense like reality warping, the force etc. because this is a "cheap" way to win, so they have to lower their battle standards to standards Narutoverse can win, otherwise Naruto will come and call the other character "pussy" and the Naruto character will win automatically



Then yoda jumps around cutting them all down making them his bitch


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 23, 2010)

Let this shit die.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 23, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Then yoda jumps around cutting them all down making them his bitch



Wayoftheshinobi logic has the power of Can(n)on backing him up, you cant win against it it powered Itachi enough to beat Galactus 

As you can see in the wiki image


*Spoiler*: __ 








who can argue against such perfect logic?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 23, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> Wayoftheshinobi logic has the power of Can(n)on backing him up, you cant win against it it powered Itachi enough to beat Galactus
> 
> As you can see in the wiki image
> 
> ...



Yoda's speech solos the Can(n)on  

then we have Darth Yoda he rapes just by talking


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 23, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Yoda's speech solos the Can(n)on
> 
> then we have Darth Yoda he rapes just by talking



How can I debate against such perfectly established, facts? You have can(n)on on your side now afterall . You win.


----------

